
Making games for a living means being in constant fear of losing your job - atomlib
https://www.polygon.com/2019/3/5/18233699/game-developer-layoffs-unions-katie-chironis
======
nobodyandproud
Sadly, this is true of any tech-related job.

The entire system, from slavish devotion of following trends to bad interviews
is designed for churn and cost cutting.

